# Female Crested Gecko death



## Jandire (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi, today one of our female cresties died. She had been fine until last night when we found her laying on the floor of the tank. By our calculations, she was just about ready to lay eggs and had had been doing everything as she should be. This morning she was writhing around as if she was having a fit or convulsion and also had a mouth full of dirt. We quarantined her. This afternlear her mouth out and bathed her, tried to flush her mouth through with water etc. She had another fit/convulsion and then died. Has anyone experienced something similar? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jandire (Aug 20, 2016)

*this afternoon we tried to clear her mouth out..


----------



## Jandire (Aug 20, 2016)

Ok so we've just cleaned the tank the crestie was in and have found that she has layed her eggs! These are now being incubated. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss - but hopefully her memory will live on in her babies if they hatch!


----------

